

Netflix on Linux is now a reality - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/11/15/wait-is-that-netflix-on-ubuntu

======
sounds
This is a bit premature. The article points out that an announcement may be
imminent but doesn't have any actual information on how to run Netflix on
Ubuntu.

(But there is a tantalizing screenshot. I do believe it's possible, just not
public yet.)

~~~
cleverjake
Instructions are here now -[http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-
ubuntu-is-her...](http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-
here.html)

~~~
kedean
I'm not convinced this is that great. I'm happy for it, but it's something
that's really only news for those who already use linux as their primary OS.
If this was a native solution (a REAL native solution, not a patched, custom-
compiled version of WINE), then I'd be converting my television box to ubuntu
right now, but it's not. It's still just a hack. Netflix needs to be convinced
to stop using windows/osx-only code in their player, so that everyone can use
it.

------
aquayellow
Agreed, this is through wine, but if this is real, it's awesome!

Edit : Actually, it does look real :
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIyO...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIyOTc)
Basically, silverlight through a patched version of wine. Good Work!

------
beatgammit
Groan... all we need is DRM in Silverlight. I hate DRM, but I like Netflix.
Why can't we just get M$ to allow their DRM code to run on Linux?? That would
solve the problem without all this WINE non-sense.

------
donniezazen
Compiling. Too excited for this.

